# AWD G35 on its way, AWD 350z?



## nitroracer (Jan 6, 2003)

Check this out guys, infinity is going to have an awd G35 sedan. This is the same platform as the Z and possibly the GT-R a few years down the road.

G35 Adds All-Wheel-Drive - TCC 

Infiniti will broaden the G35 portfolio even more in 2004 with the addition of all-wheel drive. A new G35 Sedan Leather AWD model is coming, equipped with what Infiniti says is an advanced all-wheel drive system with an active torque distribution management system with an electro-magnetic clutch - but without a center differential. They promise smooth starts and better traction with minimal compromise of the G35's rear-wheel drive performance characteristics. The torque split allows up to half of the power to be redirected to the front wheels.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah I heard about the Infiniti G35 Sedan with the AWD. But, I highly doubt that the 350Z will ever have AWD.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

It's looking like the G35 might later become the........GTR??? Anybody, somebody, Nissan???


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe. . .who knows what's in store for Infiniti? Infiniti isn't very old, so many things are in store for this lineup. The G35 Coupe alone, is one of the best cars ever built. Here in Smyrna, I see us building 1 of the Infiniti's soon.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

since the G35 is a diffrent drivetrain than the 350Z I dont see how they could make this a 350Z model too. The article says the 4-door G35, now if it said the Altima, then we could talk 350Z.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

well, in japan the older skylines and fairlady z's were on different platforms so why not this year too? you might be able to frankenstein on a Awd on a 350 ( new fairlady z) from the skyine but i really dont know too much on that. besides lets jsut be happy with what japan has decided to grace us with this year ( EVO, STI G35 ect..)


----------



## jtesensky (Jun 17, 2003)

I've heard the platforms are different, keep in mind also tha the G35C is about 7 inches longer than the Z, totally different drivetrains. I haven't even heard about them putting the AWD in the Coupe yet either.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

yeah- our G35 is japan's skyline ( regular model) and then they have a completely different GTR ( the BNR34 GTR). the use of the older model GTR allows nissan to 1.) save money by using a proven platform and 2.) give them more time to work out the bugs with the new GTR ( BNR35) which is our G35 coupe. i just hope we are graced with the GTR for a change.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i say nissan needs to sell the r32 gt-r here, its the best skyline gt-r weight wise...think how many would sell?!?!


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Nissan stopped production of the 32,33, & 34 already, if you want a GTR go with MOTOReX

I say give em time, the Skyline G35 series is meant as a sedan, it is not the final form of the R35. AWD would negate the point of the Z. Zs were always RWD, from the 240 down to the 350, AWD on a 350z/G35 coupe would be blasphemy! on a G35 sedan it wouldnt hurt!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree... it would be pointless to have the Z in AWD... it might be okay on the coupe, to further differentiate the models...


----------

